#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Calicut btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Calicut Year of Establishment:* 1961.

*NIT Calicut Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Calicut Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*National Institute of Technology Calicut First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Architecture*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
390
1332

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
37380
37380

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
1342
1863

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
7590
10886

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
43830
46404

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
553
960

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
1464
2207

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
35011
35011

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
6268
6993

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
7207
10809

*Bio Technology*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
11966
15113

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
15160
23103

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
199855
200807

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
789099
789099

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
8552
16209

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
20611
23251

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
54314
96032

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
141716
141716

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3191
12724

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
303533
303533

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
14524
20474

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
304726
304726

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
142911
226807

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
6106
9233

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
209416
209416

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
13327
16778

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
60124
75189

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
100287
124987

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
5555
11732

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
167636
167636

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
16049
20467

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
72117
183899

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
491875
680614

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
4685
7086

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
106613
106613

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
7979
10689

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
117435
117435

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
35487
48895

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
58428
67030

ST (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
131014
131014

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
622
5632

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
40667
40667

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
6127
14649

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
152481
152481

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
39931
163059

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
92348
686754

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
794
1760

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
18692
18692

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
2414
4658

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
9509
23900

SC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
53136
53136

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
43370
49042

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
1809
8066

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
122447
122447

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
8989
15533

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
37417
199315

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
2340
3931

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
48400
48400

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
5229
7249

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
158343
158343

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
32786
42383

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
49493
59663

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
856
6671

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
10277
10277

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
7821
13367

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
77666
198169

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
469274
764963

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
1250
2629

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
43920
43920

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
3901
5724

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
108962
108962

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
19066
38385

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
49480
73677

*Engineering Physics*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
6424
12741

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
21602
22630

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
157655
211332

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
3638
6926

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
11028
16343

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
74408
75682

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
161511
161511

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
1980
5775

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
179196
179196

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
5926
10064

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
185368
185368

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
30345
134670

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
108061
401610

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
2458
4034

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
50345
50345

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
5128
7531

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
21110
33712

SC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
523982
523982

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
42473
58877

ST (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
359415
359415

*Production Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
10127
13704

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
17583
21417

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
221241
227741

Open Rank
Other State Candidate
8123
12234

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
242976
242976

OBC Rank
Other State Candidate
17455
20313

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State Candidate
362232
362232

SC Rank
Other State Candidate
78221
86307

ST Rank
Other State Candidate
140974
146780



*NIT* *Calicut* *Branches In Engineering:
*

 Computer Science & Engineering Electrical & Electronics Engineering Electronics & Communication Engineering Instrumentation & Control Engineering Mechanical Engineering Metallurgical and Materials Engineering Production Engineering Chemical Engineering Civil Engineering

*FEE STRUCTURE:
*
*i) Institute Fees in INR*
*Fee category*
*B.Tech*

*Monsoon Semester*
*Winter* *Semester*

*One time fee at the time of admission*
Caution deposit
Admission Fee
Library Fee
Matriculation Fee
Sports Affiliation Fee
Student Welfare Fee
Association Fee
1,500
300
1,500
150
450
450
1150
*N/A*

*Total (a)*
*5,500*
*N/A*

*Tuition Fee*
*35,000*
*35,000*

Development Fee
1125
1125

Registration Fee
300
300

Exam Fee
525
525

Students Group Fee
900


Other Fee
300


Amenities Fee
450


Magazine Fee
150


Medi. Claim
255


NASA Subscription



*Total(a+b)*
*44,505*
*36,950*

*Grand Total*
*81,455*


*

ii) Hostel Fees
*
*Fee Category*
*Category of Candidates*

*All candidates other than SC/ST candidates from Kerala*
*SC/ST candidates from Kerala*

One Time Fee Hostel Staff Welfare Fund Student Amenities/Welfare Fund
2,000
2,000

Caution Deposit
7,000


Furniture Deposit
3,000
1,000

*Total amount to be paid at the time of admission*
*12,000*
*3,000*



*PLACEMENTS* :

*Placement Statistics*
*Total no of offers in campus*
518

*Core Offers*
503

*IT Service*
15

*Avg. Salary*
5.3



*Branchwise Placement Statistics
*
*Branch*
*Strength*
*Placed*
*Percentage*
*No of Companies / Core Companies*
*Average salary*

*Bio Technology*
8
0
0
10; 1;
‐

*Chemical Engineering*
70
30
43%
18; 9;
5.3L

*Civil Engineering*
98
40
40%
18; 9;
3.8L

*Computer Science and Engineering*
103
97
94%
67; 67;
8.8L

*Electronics and communication Engineering*
107
72
67%
54; 27;
6.1L

*Engineering Physics*
17
6
35%
13; 2;
3.8L

*Electrical and electronics Engineering*
105
65
62%
47; 22;
5L

*Mechanical Engineering*
99
60
60%
38; 26;
5.3L

*Production Engineering*
35
19
54%
19; 7;
4.5L



*NIT Calicut Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* set in align=lepta picturesque landscape at the foothills of the Western Ghats, National Institute of Technology Calicut (NITC) is located about 22 kilometers north-east of Calicut City. National Institute of Technology Calicut is a Technical Institution of national importance set up by an Act of parliament(Act 29 of 2007) namely, the National Institute of technology Act 2007, which received the assent of the President of India on 5th June,2007. The provision of the Act have come into force with effect from 15th August,2007 as per Notification S.O.1384(E) dated 9th August, 2007 of the MHRD(Dept. of Higher Education),New Delhi. As per the provision of the said Act, this Institution runs on non profitable basis.


*Central library:* Central Library at National Institute of Technology Calicut, Kerala State, India, offers its services to about 8000 users comprising undergraduate, post graduate students and research scholars of different branches of Engineering and Faculty and Staff from various departments of the institute and Neighboring Institutions. The NITC Library underwent considerable modernisation over the past decade in terms of traditional holdings, back volume collections, digital resources, electronic databases etc.

*NIT Calicut Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
NIT Calicut has totally thirteen hostels including four PG Hostels and one Ladies Hostel. The boys hostels are situated close to the academic area, while ladies hostel is within the residential campus. Total number of inmates of NITC Hostels is nearly 2906. Apart from the mess in every hostel a mini canteen is also available in the hostel premises. STD/ISD facilities are available in almost all hostels. Students are permitted to use own computers in their rooms. Facilities for recreation are also provided in all the hostels.

*NIT Calicut Address:* Dr. R. Vijaya Kumar, Chairperson, Under Graduate Admissions, NITC, NIT Campus P.O, Calicut  673601, India.

*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachememts*





  Similar Threads: NIT Manipur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Calicut btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Calicut btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

